# Can seamless gutters be removed and put back on?



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes....They might get a little dinged up in the R&I process, but you'll just want to be careful. The other option would be the slip the facia up behind them without removing them when the time comes. It is better to remove them though.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Sure they can. If you have a hip roof rather than gable and/or inside/outside miters you will have to drill out the rivets where the gutter pieces are joined and cut through the caulk to get them apart....


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

fast1 said:


> whats the R&I process?


 Remove and install.
Ron


----------

